# Ballers' toilet



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Forget ADA... NBA-compliant

Just a glitch in gmail display, but it was funny. 

Aloha Friday!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

reminds me of an old pedestal urinal


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Pedestal urinals are pretty cool. I hope to never work on one.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dclarke said:


> Pedestal urinals are pretty cool. I hope to never work on one.


Why not? Flush valve, porcelain bowl and trap. Piece of cake.
Even the spud on top is a cinch to replace.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> reminds me of an old pedestal urinal


 Those are disgusting and I hate whoever invented them.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's actually a woman's urinal. Pretty neat right?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> Those are disgusting and I hate whoever invented them.


I think they look attractive. ADA urinals set at 15" AFF, on the other hand, are the pits in my estimation. Piss splashing on the user's legs is not my idea of sanitary waste disposal.


----------

